

Small drone found on White House lawn - joosters
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/01/small-drone-found-on-white-house-lawn/

======
joosters
NYTimes story link is: [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/27/us/white-house-
drone.html](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/27/us/white-house-drone.html)

